# New Mice!!



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

2 new baby mice ready to go with my another new one on wednesday

I am getting a white doe to go with them, all girls!

Not sure what colours they are called but the grey one has a brown tummy


































I haven't named them yet!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, the one with the orange belly(tan) is very pretty! I think it's a dove tan. The other one is a cutie as well. That would be piebald agouti. Nearly a rumpwhite as well.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

the top one might be a satin dove tan, looks a bit shiny in the second photo. And a very prettily marked agouti, both are lovely.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Both look very lovely and healthy!! Lovely colours too!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats, lovely new meece!


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe the first photo to be a lilac tan. I'd say dove, but according to the US standard (as far as I can tell), a dove has to have black eyes, while a lilac can have pink eyes.

Regardless of the technical terminology - they're very pretty!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you!! I went into a pet shop and just couldn't resist! :love


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats they are gorgeous


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful little pet shop mice! I do love the little ones. Is your new addition on Wednesday a larger show mouse? If she is, make sure introductions are done in a neutral tank as things always don`t go to plan. Especially if they are from different sources and sizes. Baby or young mice sometimes get frightened by newcomers, so watch for any chasing or aggression from any new mice. Do introduction in the morning, never later in the day as this is when mice like to sleep and waking them could cause stress and dis-harmony. Let your new mouse settle in overnight and do intros the next morning. Take your time and let them settle before placing them into a cleaned cage again. Best of luck with introductions and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldnt have been able to resist those either, they are gorgeous.x


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a seperate tank for her just incase things go pear shaped, I know she is young but I'm not certain how young, I do have some older female mice that she could go with instead if she doesnt get on with them

Thanks for the advice


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

No problem. Just thought I would mention it because sometimes things don`t go to plan and mice can get easily stressed by being placed with strange newcomers. We don`t always get on with people we don`t like after all! Although your mice are relitively new, so it might be a good thing that neither the youngsters or your new white mouse won`t have had a chance to `stake a claim` on the cage. Once this happens, it can be harder to get them all to live in it without the existing mice knowing the cage layout and the newcomer being chased all the time, so having mice that are new to the environment might help the situation.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok great thanks! I'm glad you told me that as the pet shop told me you can continuously add new mice together (female) as they accept each other very easily, obviously not the case!

My other 5 were all very young when put togther, they were from the same place but from different litters


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

They are all together now!! I ended up having 3


----------

